# tarpon on the fly



## SiteCast (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey y'all - thought I'd post up with a report after asking for some advice a while back. Hit it hard in SW FLorida with the 12 wt for 4 days in great weather last week. Prob saw 150 fish with the vast majority being over 100 lbs. Between my partner and I, we had about 10 fish try to eat the fly on about 25-35 legitimate shots, and I managed to stick a hook in 3, and proceeded to endure (and I do mean "endure") some epic battles. 

Sweet Jesus...fishing, or life for that matter, will never be the same after you strip set on a 6 foot long ****. I am still shaking!!! 

Anyone want to buy my trout gear?


----------



## SiteCast (Jan 6, 2012)

*Poonage*

I guess "P-on" is a forbidden word on 2cool...okay, let'ss try "strip set on a 6 foot long MONSTER."


----------



## texasflycaster (Jun 16, 2009)

I prefer p-on. Let's get that fixed!
Pictures!?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Great report. EVeryone who thinks they are a great angler should try a big Tarpon on a 12 wt. It can be a humbling experience...and definitely not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

I fly fished for tarpon out of St. Joe Bay south of Panama City about 10 days ago. Only had a handful of shots, the weather was too cool at night and put them off, saw about 20 fish but only was able to get the fly in front of about 6.

In each instance the tarpon inspected my fly and said, "Nah, I'm not hungry" and swam off. Maddening and a rush.

I can't wait until I actually hook one.


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

i know what you mean!! i managed a 65lb fish on a 10wt a couple of years ago and it was epic!!
congrats on your fish!!


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

I went with Capt. Greg Dini few weeks ago in the Keys. We fished hard for 3 days and managed 1 jump and a few eats. I couldnt lay out a cast to save my life till the very last day. I was getting so excited that i wasnt waiting for my backcast and ended up dropping balls of line for 2 days. Greg finally got me to slow down and managed to get a few fish to follow the fly but i would take my hand off the line for a quick tick and go back to grab it and completely miss causing the fly to die and the fish would swim away. I posted a video on vimeo of my time with Dini and believe it or not all the video you see is from 1 day and filmed during about a 3 hour session. Unfortunately i wasnt wearing the gopro when i jumped my girl which looked to be about 80+ lbs. 





I know im hooked for life and cant wait to apply what i learned with Dini to the poons here in Texas.


----------



## txed (Jul 10, 2012)

I fished Little Torch Key / Big Pine Key area this year and last year. I agree, once you've hooked one of the big mama's 125# plus, your life will not be the same. If you think you are hot stuff here just try a 12 weight in your hands as you sweat and shake watching a pod of monsters coming at, away, across or anywhere near you...of course, on the wrong side of the wind. Your worst enemy will probably be your own head; it's quite a challenge of elements, fish, technique, your nerves, patience. Last year got a 135# fattie who pretty much gave me heat stroke. This year was a mere 75 pounder--that one was actually childs' play and lots more fun!!


----------

